# True Blood Season 6



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2013)

The tease


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2013)

‘True Blood’ Season 6 Spoilers — Luke Grimes Cast as James - TVLine

_True Blood_ Exclusive: _Brothers & Sisters_ Grad to Play the 'Jim Morrison of Vampires'

Bon Temps is about to bear witness to quite an anomaly: a vampire with more substance than style.*True Blood* has tapped _Brothers & Sisters_ alum *Luke Grimes* play the recurring role of James, a circa ?70s-made vamp who is smart, spiritual and emotionally deeper than any other bloodsucker we?ve seen before, TVLine has learned exclusively.

Picture a cross between Jim Morrison and Gary Clark Jr. with even more of a poet?s edge. The dude?s every women?s dream come true, and he doesn?t even know it.
Grimes, who spent two seasons on _Brothers & Sisters_ as William Walker?s love child Ryan, is set to debut at the midway point of the HBO hit?s sixth season (which is slated to premiere in June).

Also joining the HBO smash in Season 6 is acting vet Rutger Hauer (as a mysterious figure with deep ties to Sookie and Jason), _Rubicon_?s Arliss Howard (as Louisiana Governor Truman Burrell), _Friday Night Lights_ grad Jurnee Smollett-Bell (as do-gooder Nicole), _90210_?s Amelia Rose Blaire (as Howard?s onscreen daughter) and _House_?s Karolina Wydra (as a badass vamp).


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2013)

Alcide


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)

Erik


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2013)

Full trailer


----------



## FUZO (May 5, 2013)

True Blood Imo should be over with.Whats going to happen next bring back Frankenstien its getting real stupid


----------



## dogsoldier (May 5, 2013)

My wife is a big fan of this show and the books. She told me the other day that the lady who writes the books decided to end the series, The author is getting death threats from uberfans.


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2013)

Friday May 24


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2013)

The Governor's Address


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2013)

Countdown to Sunday


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2013)

Episode 1 Recap


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2013)

Inside episode 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2013)

Jessica's vlog

True Blood - Babyvamp Jessica


----------



## johnvills (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the episode and the Videos i like most of them. True Blood Season is also to good as compare to all the past seasons i like this show very. My all time best and favorite season of true blood is 3. This season is really to good and also contain a great fun.................


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2013)

Inside episode 3


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2013)

They grow up so fast!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2013)

Episode 3 recap


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2013)

Rob Kazinsky is having a good week between his role on True Blood as well as one in the Pacific Rim movie.

The Inside Story of Warlow on 'True Blood' | Movies News | Rolling Stone

When Rob Kazinsky auditioned for his new role as Ben Flynn on the sixth season of True Blood, the 29-year-old British actor simply thought he was reading a part to play a faerie. "My intention from the beginning of this was to add some masculinity to the word 'faerie,'" he tells Rolling Stone from London. "I went in [to the audition] as burly as I possibly could be. Thankfully I don't have to wear gossamer wings or chaps." But the producers had a different, more devilish trick up their sleeve. A few weeks into shooting, he showed up for work one day and his costume rack read "Ben/Warlow." "I got my phone out and called the producer and said 'Excuse me, but am I Warlow?' And he said 'Yeah, you are.'" It was at that moment he realized that his role on the popular HBO series had instantly doubled up. Not only was he going to be playing Ben the faerie (and new love interest of Sookie Stackhouse), he'd be portraying one of the show's dreaded villains, who's been mentioned over the last two seasons and is the known killer of Sookie's parents. 

For Kazinsky, the shot at playing a faerie-vampire couldn't come at a better time in his career. Best known in the UK as Sean Slater on the soap EastEnders, he left that show in 2008 and struggled to find work. "I had a lot of downtime," he admits. "I couldn't book a job no matter how hard I tried." For a brief spell, he entertained his longtime interest in the fantasy genre, and became a world-ranked World of Warcraft player, logging 16-hour days at the computer. "This game allowed me some sort of escapism into a genre I loved. I'd sit in my underwear and just be as unattractive as humanly can be. And I loved it."

But it's this level of commitment to gaming geekery that seemingly paid off in the end. When he got wind of the True Blood part, he felt he had to have it. "The fantasy world, the Game of Thrones world, the forgotten realms worlds ? they're the type of worlds I've always wanted to live in. Where vampires, dragons, dwarves and elves are real," he explains. "The romanticism of that world always attracted me."

At this point, Kazinksy's character hasn't mingled too much with the rest of Bon Temps' supernatural residents; he's mainly interacted with Sookie and her grandfather, Naill. But it's clear that he and Anna Paquin have a strong on-screen chemistry, which he modestly attributes all to Paquin. But Sookie's love interests always have more depth to them, and that's an idea that will play out over the course of the season. "If this character was going to be completely evil, everyone would be dead," he says. "He's a good guy at heart. But he hates what he has to do and hates that he's dependent on hurting people. And he keeps on having relapses."

This Friday, Kazinsky will also appear opposite Charlie Hunnam, Idris Elba and Ron Perlman in the alien-robot summer action flick, Pacific Rim. Like True Blood, it lives in Kazinsky's beloved world of make-believe, but on a much larger, metallic scale. "There's an awful lot of big-ass robots, I'm not going to lie," he says. And like True Blood, it's another larger-than-life experience that Kazinsky's found himself involved in. "I've gone out of on a limb and said that it's really going to change scale and action and what it is that goes into the screen. It really is titanic, this movie, in terms of the action sequences."


----------



## sneedham (Jul 10, 2013)

*?So far this season is awesome..........My wife and I have watched it from it's inception and have not looked back...Same with Game of Thrones....Keep it up GREGZS!!!*


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2013)

Episode 4 recap


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2013)

Inside Episode 4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

Eat the pain away with these True Blood GIFs - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2013)

Jessica's log


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2013)

Recap 5


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2013)

Inside episode 5


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2013)

Vamp Camp


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2013)

Recap 6


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't You Feel Me recap


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Inside Episode 6


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2013)

Steve Newlin's Field Guide


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2013)

Inside episode 7


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2013)

In The Evening Recap


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2013)

Inside episode 8


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2013)

Recap of Dead Meat


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2013)

Inside Episode 9 Life Matters


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2013)

No shrinking Violet


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2013)

Inside Episode 10 Radioactive


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2013)

Luke Grimes Joins Fifty Shades Of Grey | Movie News | Empire

Luke Grimes Joins Fifty Shades Of Grey
He's playing Christian Grey?s brother, Elliot

While all the Fifty Shades hoopla has been around who will (and in one case, will not) be playing the leading pair, the movie also needs a supporting cast to make sure it?s not all Dakota Johnson and Jamie Dornan talking about or indulging in BDSM sex. Luke Grimes is now aboard to play Christian Grey?s brother, Elliot.

Dornan, of course, is Christian, with Johnson as his virginal paramour, Anastasia Steele in the adaptation of E.L. James? bonkbuster bestseller. Sam Taylor-Johnson is calling the shots, working from an adaptation written by Kelly Marcel and given a going-over by Patrick Marber.

Jennifer Ehle is set to play Anastasia?s outspoken mother, and there are various other roles still to be cast, including Anastasia?s roommate Kate and a bodyguard for billionaire playboy Christian.

Grimes was most recently seen in True Blood on the small screen and was Liam Neeson?s daughter?s boyfriend Jamie in Taken 2. He has indie movies Manhattan Undying, Forever and Dark Around The Stars all awaiting release.


----------

